# Les icônes ne s'affichent plus



## l'everest (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci avec mon Mac. Les icônes d'applications ne s'affichent plus, ce qui génére des conflits et des ennuis de lecture de fichiers.
J'ai pensé que cela pouvé provenir des extensions ce qui n'a pas était le cas.

Auriez vous une solution à me proposer pour parvenir à régler ce problème.

Merci d'avance et à bientôt.


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2004)

Bienvenu, l'everest 

Dis moi, sous quel système il tourne, ton eMac ?


----------



## l'everest (23 Décembre 2004)

Mac OS 9.2


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2004)

J'ai mis ton post dans le bon forum. En attendant, essaye de "reconstruire le bureau" : 
Redémarre en appuyant simultanément sur les touches Pomme et Alt, pendant tout le démarrage.
Et valide lorsque le système de demande si tu veux vraiment reconstruire.


----------



## l'everest (23 Décembre 2004)

Je te remercie, la reconstruction du bureau a réparé le problème. C cool

 Peu tu m'expliquer à quoi sert la 'reconstruction du bureau".


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2004)

Ben, à ça justement, enfin, moi c'est dans ces cas là que je le faisais.... mais ça remonte à loin


----------

